# Zero emission Electric Cars for Long Island NY



## CleanVehiclesGB (Sep 14, 2007)

Motorworks Clean Vehicles, Inc., a division of Motorworks Engine Center, currently located in Westbury, Long Island, New York, has entered into a Dealer agreement with Miles Automotive Group to distribute their entire line of Zero Gas, Zero Emissions, All Electric Cars. Neighborhood Electric Cars (NEV'S) are currently available for immediate delivery, pick up truck versions will be introduced this September and long range high speed cars will be available late in 2008. 

Motorworks, a stakeholder in the Greater Long Island (GLICCC) and New York City Clean Cities Coalitions, and Miles Automotive believe that global society must quickly and substantially alter its transportation systems to assure a livable world for future generations. 

Superior Safety, Performance & Comfort 

Unlike golf carts, golf cart type vehicles, quadricycles, tricycles, so called “electric motorcycles" and micro-cars, which have used the limited low-speed requirements of NHTSA/FMVSS Standard 500 to market low-end and often unsafe products in the U.S., Miles Automotive has carefully designed, engineered and now brought to market safe, sturdy and reliable, nonpolluting all-electric low speed vehicles uniformly acknowledged to be real cars . Miles Automotive vehicles are vastly superior in safety, performance, and comfort when compared to all other low speed vehicles. 

The chassis for the Miles Automotive low speed vehicles has been engineered from the popular Daihatsu Move of which over 500,000 vehicles have been sold in internal combustion configuration, primarily in Europe. This chassis has been successfully crash tested for safety to E.U. Standards. All Miles Automotive vehicles are fully compliant with NHTSA/FMVSS Standard 500 and are CARB approved. 

Please visit www.CleanVehiclesNY.com for details on the vehicles and additional information.
Motorworks Clean Vehicles, Inc 
111 Bond Street 
Westbury, NY 11590 
1-866-527-2669 
516-333-6600 

Car models, details and information: www.CleanVehiclesNY.com 

For more information, please contact: Gary Birke
Phone Number : 1-866-527-2669




*For more information:*


111 Bond Street
Westbury, NY 11590 USA
www.CleanVehiclesNY.com
__________________
Clean Vehicles for a Cleaner Tomorrow!


----------

